
The New Kindergarten - robg
http://www.wilsoncenter.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=wq.essay&essay_id=480269
======
tokenadult
"Unfortunately, no scientifically rigorous evidence supports the claims of
­pre-­K’s impact on middle-class children. James Heckman, a University of
Chicago Nobel laureate in economics, is one of the strongest voices in favor
of early education for ­low-­income children, but here is what he says about
applying the model to the middle class: 'Advocates and supporters of universal
preschool often use existing research for purely political purposes. But the
solid evidence for the effectiveness of early interventions is limited to
those conducted on disadvantaged populations.' As Bruce Fuller, an education
professor at the University of California, Berkeley, and author of
Standardized Childhood (2007), explains, 'For ­middle-­class kids the quality
of preschool centers would have to approach a ­nirvana-­like condition to
present radically richer environments than the majority of ­middle-­class
homes, or ­home-­based caregivers.'"

------
jaytee_clone
Pre-K just sounds like adding another inadequate piece to the already
crumbling K-12 system.

Just focus on K-12, heck, just focus on high school, and make it really good.
One thing at a time.

